# Quarterly graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod    build error



## Alain De Vos (Feb 3, 2022)

Error log,

```
00:03:30] ===========================================================================
[00:03:30] =======================<phase: stage          >============================
[00:03:30] ===>  Staging for drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144.g20220128
[00:03:30] ===>   Generating temporary packing list
[00:03:30] ===> linuxkpi (install)
[00:03:30] install -T release -o root -g wheel -m 555   linuxkpi_gplv2.ko /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/boot/modules/
[00:03:30] ===> ttm (install)
[00:03:30] install -T release -o root -g wheel -m 555   ttm.ko /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/boot/modules/
[00:03:30] ===> drm (install)
[00:03:30] install -T release -o root -g wheel -m 555   drm.ko /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/boot/modules/
[00:03:30] ===> amd (install)
[00:03:30] ===> amd/amdgpu (install)
[00:03:30] install -T release -o root -g wheel -m 555   amdgpu.ko /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/boot/modules/
[00:03:30] ===> radeon (install)
[00:03:30] install -T release -o root -g wheel -m 555   radeonkms.ko /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/boot/modules/
[00:03:30] ===> i915 (install)
[00:03:30] install -T release -o root -g wheel -m 555   i915kms.ko /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/boot/modules/
[00:03:30] /bin/mkdir -p /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:30] install  -m 0644 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5/Makefile /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:30] install  -m 0644 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5/kconfig.mk /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:30] cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5 && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE amd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:30] cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5 && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE drivers /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:32] cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5 && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE drm /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:32] cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5 && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE i915 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:32] cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5 && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE include /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:32] cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5 && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE linuxkpi /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:32] cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5 && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE radeon /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:32] cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_5 && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE ttm /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:03:32] ====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
[00:03:32] ===========================================================================
[00:03:32] =======================<phase: package        >============================
[00:03:32] ===>  Building package for drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144.g20220128
[00:03:35] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_edid_load.c:No such file or directory
[00:03:35] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod/linuxkpi/gplv2/include/asm/set_memory.h:No such file or directory
[00:03:35] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod/linuxkpi/gplv2/include/linux/atomic.h:No such file or directory
[00:03:35] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod/linuxkpi/gplv2/include/linux/capability.h:No such file or directory
[00:03:35] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod/linuxkpi/gplv2/include/linux/device.h:No such 
...
...
[00:03:35] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/stage/usr/local/sys/modules/drm-fbsd13-kmod/linuxkpi/gplv2/include/linux/vgaarb.h:No such file or directory
[00:03:35] *** Error code 1
[00:03:35] 
[00:03:35] Stop.
[00:03:35] make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod
[00:06:28] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:06:28] ===>  Cleaning for drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144.g20220128
[00:06:29] build of graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod | drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144.g20220128 ended at Thu Feb  3 11:33:14 CET 2022
[00:06:29] build time: 00:06:29
[00:06:29] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 3, 2022)

Bug is fixed here: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=ddf2acf7e1ca27a34fa74d74c312039026061dee – probably not merged into quarterly yet.

Workaround: disable the `SOURCE` option.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 3, 2022)

> Quarterly



That might be the problem.


----------

